

Show HN: Twitter game for march madness predictions - bantic
http://www.playscorecaster.com/

======
bantic
Hey HNers, I created a game / prediction net where people can tweet in final
score predictions for the upcoming March Madness NCAA games. To play you have
to post a tweet that includes "@scorecaster" or "#scorecaster", the hashtag
for the game (they are listed on the site), and the score prediction (in the
same order as the teams in the hashtag), example: "@scorecaster #UMvMU 65-55".

I wanted to make something that adds a playful, social element to watching
sports. I tweet and chat with friends back home when watching basketball
games, and I wanted to have a way to sort of trash talk/compete with one
another. Something more casual and less formal than betting, and more social.

I'd love to get feedback from all of you. My biggest concern is that it might
not actually be very fun to try to predict the final score of a game.
Sometimes it feels quite arbitrary to me. I'm looking for ways to make that
more interesting. If I get a critical mass the first thing I'd want to add is
the ability to restrict the leaderboard and predictions list to people that
are connected to you on twitter.

